# New Ford Bronco



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Car & Driver article on the new Bronco with a picture of the OBX Version. No thanks, I will stick with my F250.








Ford Shows Bronco Adventure Concepts for the SUV's Birthday


Ford marks the big 5-5 with 5 modded Broncos and an announcement of the first Off-Roadeo location.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Now that ford has decided to discontinue the 5.0, and discontinued the inline 6 long ago, in the f150. I think the only thing I would buy from them is a diesel. Not a fan of all the tiny motors with big computers and turbos.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hotties dig the new Ford Bronco's just look at the prices on Restored 1st Model Broncos. I sort of wish they kept the size down to the original 1st model rather than the new giant Wrangler platform.

New Bronco is more MOAB than OBX for sure. 

A friend of mine has an ecoboost F150 4x4 and he likes it. 

In High School one of my Classmates had a 409 Chevy with dual quad holleys. Another had a Race Ready dual quad holly Hemi Plymouth. Unburned Gas dripped out of the exhaust tips of the headers of those pushrod monster engines.
Both cars could do wheelies from a standing start.

The chicks all gravitated to a brand new 1968 Z-28 Camaro that had funny new little high reving 302 engine and cute Wide Black Stripes running from back to front.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Good friend bought a turbo 6 cylinder Ford 150. It left him stranded twice. Once in Texas. In the middle of no where. Went in limp mode. There is a internal advance unit that went bad twice. 2500 both times. Then he bought a 3500 cummins.....and rebuilt the front end, tranny and virtually any belt ran thing on it before 150K. The Tundra he has now is at 250K......nothing. Just maintenance. He's hard on stuff and drives 75-100K on a slow year. As far as the Bronco my wife has already come running with pictures. I looked em over and told her if i wanted that I would have kept her FJ. I am NOT giving those prices for it. All Toyota needs to do is reintroduce the FJ with 4 doors and a better engine. That Bronco will sit at the dealers. The FJ I had never once in 150K went back to the dealer for anything. Nothing.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

As far as the Bronco my wife has already come running with pictures. 

That is exactly what Ford has planned on all along.


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

I have to agree on the dislike of the little turbo boost engines ford has my 11,f150 has the 5.0 two of my buds have new fords with the eco boost motors one gets 11.5 the other is getting 14 mpg I'm getting 16.6 mpg , that's just back and forth to work and such and up and down hills here in Pa maybe on a flat road trip they do better but the last trip to Central Quebec in 2018 it still averaged 20 mpg. So why are these turbo engines suppose to be better ?


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Hotties dig the new Ford Bronco's just look at the prices on Restored 1st Model Broncos. I sort of wish they kept the size down to the original 1st model rather than the new giant Wrangler platform.
> 
> New Bronco is more MOAB than OBX for sure.
> 
> ...





Garboman said:


> Hotties dig the new Ford Bronco's just look at the prices on Restored 1st Model Broncos. I sort of wish they kept the size down to the original 1st model rather than the new giant Wrangler platform.
> 
> New Bronco is more MOAB than OBX for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Garboman, Hi Mike I hope all is well with you. I started driving a sweet '57 2dr. ht Belair in H.S. w/ a fresh 327 small block, muncie M-422 4 speed tranny and 411 posi. I traded even for a '68 Mustang coupe 289 3 speed, nice car but slow. I've always said it was a perfect ladies' car. I traded the mustang w/ a bit of cash for a '69 Dodge dart 340, Holly 950 cfm 3 barrel, 4sp., headers, and a few other little goodies. After figuring out how to transfer power to the pavement it would hang with the '68-'69 Z28s. Our first 4WD was a '65 Wagoneer, sure wish I still had it !!! Current 4WD Dodge Ram 2500 w/ Cummins diesel. GREAT TRUCK !!! 
CATCHEMUP old friend,

Mike*


----------

